# Τα ομόηχα και τα ομώνυμα, είναι τελικά συνώνυμα;



## Zazula (Apr 20, 2009)

*ΕΚΦΩΝΗΣΗ*
Παίζει _Fatus Olus_ στο Αlpha και ο παίκτης αποκλείεται διότι απάντησε ότι το _διάλειμμα_ και το _διάλυμα_ είναι λέξεις «ομώνυμες» (οι άλλες δύο επιλογές είναι «συνώνυμες» και «ομόηχες»), απάντηση η οποία θεωρήθηκε λανθασμένη. Ζητείται το λεξικό που χρησιμοποιεί η παραγωγή τής εκπομπής.


(Δεν το πιστεύω ότι σας έβαλα τόσο εύκολο θέμα...)

(*Ήδη* θα 'πρεπε να γνωρίζετε την απάντηση — ενστικτωδώς!)



*ΛΚΝ*
*ομώνυμος -η -ο* [omónimos] E5 : 1β. (γραμμ.) _Oμώνυμες λέξεις_, που έχουν ίδια προφορά αλλά διαφορετική σημασία· ομόηχος· (πρβ. _ομόγραφος_): _Tα επίθετα "ψηλός" και "ψιλός" είναι λέξεις ομώνυμες._ || (ως ουσ.) _τα ομώνυμα_, οι ομώνυμες λέξεις. [λόγ.: 1β: σημδ. γαλλ. (πληθ.) homonymes (στη νέα σημ.) < λατ. homonymus < αρχ. ὁμώνυμος]
*ομόηχος -η -ο* [omóixos] E5 : (γραμμ.) ιδίως στον όρο _ομόηχες λέξεις_, που έχουν ίδια προφορά αλλά διαφορετική σημασία· ομώνυμος· (πρβ. _ομόγραφος_): _Oι λέξεις "ψηλός" και "ψιλός" είναι ομόηχες._ || (ως ουσ.) _τα ομόηχα_, οι ομόηχες λέξεις. [λόγ. < ελνστ. ὁμόηχος `που ηχεί από κοινού΄]
*ταυτόσημος -η -ο* [taftósimos] E5 : που έχει την ίδια σημασία ή το ίδιο νοηματικό περιεχόμενο με κτ. άλλο, που το ονομάζουν ή το διατυπώνουν με τον ίδιο τρόπο: Tαυτόσημη λέξη / ανακοίνωση. || (ως ουσ., γραμμ.) _τα ταυτόσημα_, λέξεις που η σημασία τους είναι εντελώς η ίδια, π.χ.: αχλάδι, απίδι· (πρβ. _συνώνυμα_). [λόγ. < μσν. ταυτόσημος < ταυτο- + σήμ(α) -ος] 

*ΝΓΔ*
422. *Ομώνυμα* ή *ομόηχα* λέγονται οι λέξεις που προφέρονται το ίδιο, έχουν όμως διαφορετική σημασία.
423. Συχνά έχουν οι ομόηχες λέξεις διαφορετική ορθογραφία.
424. Ακολουθούν ζευγάρια από λέξεις ομόηχες.
425. Διαφέρουν από τα ομόηχα οι λέξεις που έχουν πάρει σημασίες αρκετά διαφορετικές μεταξύ τους, ώστε να μας φαίνεται πως πρόκειται για δυο διαφορετικές λέξεις.
426-432: _Παρώνυμα_
433-437: _Συνώνυμα_
438. Εκτός από τα συνώνυμα που, καθώς είδαμε, σχεδόν ποτέ δεν έχουν την ίδια ακριβώς σημασία, υπάρχουν και άλλου είδους λέξεις, που η σημασία τους είναι εντελώς η ίδια. Οι λέξεις αυτές λέγονται _*ταυτόσημα*_ ή *ταυτόσημες λέξεις*.

*ΝΕΛ*
*ομώνυμος -η -ο* _επίθ_. 2. (γραμμ.) _λέξεις -ες_ = λέξεις που ταυτίζονται σε ένα τουλάχιστο από τα στοιχεία του επιπέδου έκφρασης (έχουν δηλ. τη ίδια φωνητική ή ως προς τη γραφή απόδοση) και διαφέρουν αισθητά σε ένα τουλάχιστο από τα στοιχεία του επιπέδου περιεχομένου (σημασιολογία), π.χ. _νοίκι - νίκη_, _κρητικός - κριτικός_, _τοίχος - τείχος_.
*ομωνυμία *η, _ουσ_. ταυτότητα ονόματος· το γεγονός όταν δύο ή περισσότερα σημαινόμενα δηλώνονται με την ίδια ηχητική μορφή (συνών. _ομοηχία_).
*ομόηχος -η -ο* _επίθ_. (γραμμ.) _λέξεις -ες_ = λέξεις ομώνυμες (βλ. λ. σημασ. 2)
*ομοηχία* η, _ουσ_. (γραμμ.) ομωνυμία (βλ. λ.): _ο ρόλος της -ας στην ποίηση των υπερρεαλιστών_.
*ταυτόσημος -η -ο* _επίθ_. β. (γραμμ.) _-α_ = λέξεις που η σημασία τους είναι εντελώς η ίδια, π.χ. _αραποσίτι_ και _καλαμπόκι_.

*Δημητράκος Επίτομο (εκδ. Γιοβάνης)*
*ομώνυμος* 3. *ομώνυμα* τα, λέξεις ομοίως προφερόμεναι, αλλά διάφορον σημασίαν έχουσαι.
*ομόηχος* ο ομού ηχών
*ταυτόσημος* έχων την αυτήν σημασίαν

*Δημητράκος 15τομο*
*ομώνυμος* 3. εν τη λογικ. του Αριστλ. *τα ομώνυμα* λέξεις έχουσαι το αυτό όνομα, την αυτήν προφοράν, εκφώνησιν, αλλά διάφορον σημασίαν, ή αμφίβολοι, διφορούμεναι λέξεις
*ομόηχος* — δεν λημματογραφείται
*ταυτόσημος* ο ταυτοσήμαντος (ο σημαίνων το αυτό, ο έχων την αυτήν σημασίαν, ταυτόσημος)

*Πρωίας*
*ομώνυμος -ος -ον*· «ομώνυμοι λέξεις», αι ομοίως προφερόμεναι, αλλά διαφόρου φύσεως, ως π.χ. _φύλλον_ και _φύλον_, _κύων_ και _κίων_, _κλίμα_ και _κλήμα_.
*ομόηχος* — δεν λημματογραφείται ούτε στο σώμα ούτε στο συμπλήρωμα
*ταυτόσημος -ος -ον*· ο έχων την αυτήν με άλλον σημασίαν


Άντε, ας το πάρει το ποτάμι... ;)

*ΛΝΕΓ - ΛΣΓ*
*ομώνυμος, η, o* 2. (α) ΓΛΩΣΣ. *ομώνυμες λέξεις* οι λέξεις που συμπίπτουν στη σημασία, π.χ. _πετεινός - κόκορας - αλέκτορας _[ΕΤΥΜ. < αρχ. ομώνυμος < ομ(o)- + ώνυμoς (με έκταση τού αρχικού φωνήεντος εν συνθέσει) < όνυμα. αιολ. τ. της λ. όνομα.]
*ομόηχος, η, o* |μτγν.| ΓΛΩΣΣ. (λέξη) που ταυτίζεται με άλλη ηχητικά, όχι όμως στην ορθογραφία και τη σημασία, π.χ. οι λέξεις _τα λίπη_, _λείπει_ και _λύπη_ (προφέρονται το ίδιο). *ομοηχία* (η) |1812|. (Βλ. ΠΙΝΑΚΑ ομόηχων λέξεων στη σελ. 1254).
*ταυτόσημος, η, o* 1. (για λέξεις ή φράσεις) αυτός που εκφράζει το ίδιο περιεχόμενο με άλλον, που έχει την ίδια σημασία: _~ όροι_.


Είναι λοιπόν ή όχι εννοιοστρεβλωτικός εδώ ο ρόλος των λεξικών του Κέντρου; Τι αναφέρει η σχολική γραμματική τού ΟΕΔΒ; Το "Σ" στο ΛΣΓ δεν εννοεί το Σχολείο — αλλά μακριά από τη Σχολική Γραμματική; Μπορεί τελικά ένα λεξικό να αλλάζει μία σημασία (αλλαγή η οποία, αν δεν το υπέγραφε το συγκεκριμένο λεξικό ο κ. Μπαμπινιώτης, μπορεί και να γινόταν αιτία να τον πάρει και να τον σηκώσει τον λεξικογράφο); Το μόνο που να βρίσκεται στην ίδια γραμμή με τη θέση τού ΛΝΕΓ είναι μία από τις σημασίες τού _ομωνυμώ (-έω)_ στον 15τομο Δημητράκο: _έχω την αυτήν σημασίαν μετά τινος_. Αλλά και πάλι...


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2009)

Είναι παλιό πρόβλημα του ΛΝΕΓ (που επαναλαμβάνεται στο Σχολικό). Γράφει, ωστόσο, ο Dr Moshe στο τ.:
ο όρος ομωνυμία (αγγλ. homonymy) […] δηλώνει λέξεις ομόηχες και ομόγραφες, αλλά διαφορετικής σημασίας και διακριτής ετυμολογικής αρχής. Επί παραδείγματι, οι αρχ. λέξεις _καρπός_ (του δέντρου) και _καρπός_ (του χεριού) είναι ομώνυμες αλλά εντελώς διαφορετικής ετυμολογικής αρχής και, ως εκ τούτου, πρέπει να λημματογραφούνται χωριστά στα λεξικά. Οικείο παράδειγμα είναι ακόμη οι περιπτώσεις των γαλλ. ρημάτων _louer_ «επαινώ» και _louer_ «ενοικιάζω», που μολονότι ομώνυμες, έχουν διαφορετική αφετηρία (λατ. laudare και locare αντίστοιχα).

Στην εισαγωγή του ΛΝΕΓ, εκεί που αναφέρεται στα ομώνυμα και πώς πρέπει να λημματογραφούνται χωριστά, γράφει:
Λήμματα ομόγραφα διαφορετικής ετυμολογίας διακρίνονται με εκθέτες.
(Τα παραδείγματα είναι η _πένα_ και η _πλάνη_.)

Στη συζήτηση πρέπει να μπουν και _τα ομόγραφα_, _οι ομόγραφες λέξεις_. Πολύ καλή παρουσίαση υπάρχει στην Wikipedia, κυρίως στα homonyms.
Homonym
Homograph
Homophone (ομόηχες)

Καλό είναι να ακολουθούμε τις σημασίες της αγγλοσαξονικής ορολογίας αν και υπάρχουν κι εκεί μικρές διαφοροποιήσεις.

Υπήρχε και κάτι ακόμα πιο αστείο στο τηλεπαιχνίδι. Το _διάλειμμα_ είχε γραφτεί *_διάλλειμα_. Και μάλιστα ο Μητσικώστας την ορθογράφησε κάποια στιγμή: δέλτα-γιώτα-άλφα-δύο λάμδα κ.λπ.!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 20, 2009)

Για την ομωνυμία, όπως την παρουσιάζει ο Dr Moshe: http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/glossology/show.html?id=40 (όπου, πάλι, δεν ισχύει ο ορισμός του ΛΝΕΓ περί πετεινού, κόκορα κι αλέκτορα).

Για τις ομώνυμες λέξεις, όπως τις διδάσκουν τα σχολεία: http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/corpora/pi/content.html?c=5&t=3,1418

Για τον ορισμό των ομωνύμων που δίνει το ΛΝΕΓ/ΛΣΓ, υπάρχει καμία τεκμηρίωση;


----------



## ria (Apr 23, 2009)

*Ομώνυμα*



Zazula said:


> *ΕΚΦΩΝΗΣΗ*
> Παίζει _Fatus Olus_ στο Αlpha και ο παίκτης αποκλείεται διότι απάντησε ότι το _διάλειμμα_ και το _διάλυμα_ είναι λέξεις «ομώνυμες» (οι άλλες δύο επιλογές είναι «συνώνυμες» και «ομόηχες»), απάντηση η οποία θεωρήθηκε λανθασμένη. Ζητείται το λεξικό που χρησιμοποιεί η παραγωγή τής εκπομπής.


Οι λέξεις ακούγονταν το ίδιο όμως η ορθογραφία ήταν εντελώς διαφορετική. Πιστεύω πως το σωστό είναι ομόηχες.


Παράκληση moderator: Δεν υπάρχει λόγος παράθεσης μακροσκελέστατου κειμένου στην απάντηση. Μπορεί να παρατίθεται μόνο τo απόσπασμα που σχολιάζεται ή και τίποτα, εφόσον η απάντηση αναφέρεται στο αμέσως προηγούμενο ποστ.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2009)

Όλα τα σύχρονα λεξικά, πλην αυτών του Κέντρου Λεξικογραφίας, ορίζουν ότι τα _ομόηχος_ και _ομώνυμος_ είναι ταυτόσημα. Άρα είτε ομόηχα πούμε, είτε ομώνυμα, ένα και το αυτό — εκτός κι αν συμβουλευόμαστε ΛΝΕΓ/ΛΣΓ.

Η σφοδρότητα της δικής μου αντίδρασης πηγάζει από το γεγονός ότι ένα "σχολικό" λεξικό (ΛΣΓ) κι ένα που επιθυμεί να αποτελεί την επιτομή τής ελληνικής λεξικογραφίας σήμερα (ΛΝΕΓ), επέλεξαν να αποκλίνουν εντελώς από όσα διδάσκουν τα ελληνικά σχολεία και η επίσημη γραμματική, χωρίς την παραμικρή επισήμανση ή αιτιολόγηση της διαφοροποίησής τους, χωρίς την παραμικρή αναφορά στο "λάθος" (κατ' αυτούς) της σχολικής γραμματικής, χωρίς ένα πλαίσιο με κάποιο σχόλιο για να επιστήσουν την προσοχή στον αναγνώστη και χρήστη τους — ενώ η ίδια ερώτηση βρίσκεται στα τεστ της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας και ο κ. Μπαμπινιώτης θα κοβόταν αν απαντούσε με βάση το ΛΣΓ. Ε, αυτό (ειδικά για όσους έχουν παιδί στο σχολείο) είναι, αν μη τι άλλο, εξοργιστικό.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 23, 2009)

Στο λήμμα "ομώνυμος", είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι το το ΛΝΕΓ δεν σημειώνει το σύνηθες "ΣΥΝ." και να παραθέσει "συνώνυμος" ή έστω "συνώνυμο", εφόσον κατά την άποψή του είναι ή ενσάρκωση της συνωνυμίας λέξεων. :) 

Το καλύτερο θα είναι η επισήμανση του Ζαζ. να έχει προβολή και να φτάσει (προφανώς είναι ενήμεροι...) στα αυτιά του Κέντρου ώστε σε νεότερη έκδοση να μας απαλλάξει το γρηγορότερο από αυτή την αναίτια σύγχυση που προκαλεί ο εσφαλμένος ορισμός του "ομώνυμος". Γιατί είναι ζήτημα αν δεν μπορούμε να συνεννοηθούμε σε βασικές λέξεις όπως συνώνυμα, αντώνυμα, ομώνυμα κλπ.

Να προσθέσουμε και το Λίντελ-Σ. : (όπως ακριβώς ο πολύτομος Δημητράκος) "αι λέξεις αι έχουσαι τον αυτόν ήχον, αλλά διάφορον σημασίαν, αμφίβολοι λέξεις".
Και με το επεξηγηματικότατο παράδειγμα (στο "ομωνυμία" = 2) λέξις ομόηχος με διάφορον σημασίαν, αμφίλογος λέξις): "ονομάτων τω μεν σοφιστή ομωνυμίαι χρήσιμοι ... τω δε ποιητη συνωνυμίαι".
Μήπως λοιπόν απλώς έχουμε να κάνουμε με σοφιστείες;


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2009)

Να προσθέσω και το σχετικό εδάφιο από τη Γραμματική Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας (σελ. 163) του Γυμνασίου:


----------



## Zazula (May 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> Στη συζήτηση πρέπει να μπουν και τα ομόγραφα, οι ομόγραφες λέξεις. Πολύ καλή παρουσίαση υπάρχει στην Wikipedia, κυρίως στα homonyms.
> Homonym
> Homograph
> Homophone (ομόηχες)


Να μεταφέρω και τις αντιστοιχίες των προαναφερθέντων όρων οι οποίες δίνονται στο έργο Γενικοί και ειδικοί όροι του τομέα της Ορολογίας - 2η έκδ. (ΤΕΕ - ΕΛΟΤ / Τεχνική Επιτροπή 21 "Αρχές Ορολογίας"):



αγγλικός όρος | ελληνικός όρος | αγγλική πηγή | ελληνική πηγή | κωδικός όρου
homonym | ομώνυμο | ISO 1087-1: 2000 "Terminology work – Vocabulary – Part 1: Theory and application" | ΕΛΟΤ 561-1:2006 "Ορολογική εργασία – Λεξιλόγιο – Μέρος 1: Θεωρία και εφαρμογή" | 
homonymy | ομωνυμία | ISO 1087-1: 2000 "Terminology work – Vocabulary – Part 1: Theory and application" | ΕΛΟΤ 561-1:2006 "Ορολογική εργασία – Λεξιλόγιο – Μέρος 1: Θεωρία και εφαρμογή" | 3.4.25
homograph | ομόγραφο | ISO 1087-2: 2000 "Terminology work – Vocabulary – Part 2: Computer applications" | ΕΛΟΤ 561-2:2007 "Ορολογική εργασία – Λεξιλόγιο – Μέρος 2: Πληροφορικές εφαρμογές" | 2.23
homophones | ομόφωνα | ISO 704: 2000 "Terminology work – Principles and methods" | ΕΛΟΤ 402:2010 "Ορολογική εργασία – Αρχές και μέθοδοι" |  
Να σημειώσω ότι δεν χρησιμοποιείται καθόλου από την ΤΕ21 ο όρος _ομόηχες_ που αναφέρουν όλες οι γραμματικές και όλα τα λεξικά (παρόλο που η Ορολογία πάντα λαμβάνει υπόψη της υφιστάμενους όρους), αλλά μόνον ο όρος _ομόφωνες_ (που υπάρχει όμως στη ΓΝΕΓ), ενώ μου κάνει εντύπωση που, ειδικά ο συγκεκριμένος όρος, λημματογραφείται στον πληθυντικό, μόνος αυτός απ' όλους τους άλλους.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 7, 2011)

Το τελευταίο λεξικό τού ΛΝΕΓ, το Λεξικό Συνωνύμων Αντωνύμων της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας με δικαιώνει αρχικά:*ομόηχος *(ΓΛΩΣΣ) ομώνυμος
​Αλλά στο λήμμα _ομώνυμος _εκπροσωπούνται και οι δύο σχολές (δηλ. και αυτή τού ΛΝΕΓ, και αυτή τής σχολικής γραμματικής): 
*ομώνυμος *[...] 2 (ΓΛΩΣΣ) *ταυτώνυμος*, ταυτόσημος 3 (ΓΛΩΣΣ) ομόηχος: _οι ομώνυμες λέξεις συμπίπτουν στην προφορά, αλλά διαφέρουν στη σημασία_ [...]​


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2012)

Στο ΛΝΕΓ (2012) επιτέλους δίνεται ο ορισμός της ομωνυμίας όπως τη διδάσκει το σχολείο, ενώ ξεκαθαρίζεται και το ότι η ταύτιση νοήματος σε διαφορετικές λέξεις (που μέχρι και την 3η έκδοση του ΛΝΕΓ εθεωρείτο η μοναδική έννοια της ομωνυμίας) αποτελεί σημασιολογική σχέση (αν και εισάγεται και κάτι που δεν υπήρχε στην 3η έκδοση: μέσω της ετυμολόγησης της ομωνυμίας επιχειρείται να δικαιολογηθεί η εμμονή με τη σημασιακή ταύτιση, αντί της ηχητικής που διδάσκει το σχολείο). Έχουμε λοιπόν αναλυτικά:

*ομωνυμία *(η) [αρχ.] {ομωνυμιών} ΓΛΩΣΣ. *1.* το φαινόμενο κατά το οποίο δύο λέξεις διαφέρουν στη σημασία, αλλά συμπίπτουν φωνητικά (= ομοηχία) ή και στη γραπτή μορφή τους (= ομογραφία), π.χ. οι λέξεις _καρπός _(του χεριού) - _καρπός _(του φυτού) ■ *2.* η σημασιολογική σχέση κατά την οποία δύο οι περισσότερες λέξεις συμπίπτουν στη σημασία τους (λ.χ. πετεινός - κόκορας, άνθος - λουλούδι).
[ΕΤΥΜ. < αρχ. _ὁμωνυμία _«αμφισημία» (στον Αριστοτέλη) < _ὁμώνυμος_. Σε μτγν. κείμενα η λ. δήλωσε επίσης την ταυτωνυμία και με αυτές τις δύο σημ. πέρασε στο υστερολατ. homonymia (> γαλλ. homonymie «ομοηχία»). Ας σημειωθεί ότι τα σύνθετα του ουσ. _όνομα _σχετίζονταν κατά κανόνα με τη σημασία, π.χ._ συνώνυμο / συνωνυμία_, _αντώνυμο / αντωνυμία_, _υπερώνυμο / υπερωνυμία_, άρα και _ομώνυμο / ομωνυμία_].

*ομώνυμος*, -η, -ο [...] *2.* (α) ΓΛΩΣΣ. _*ομώνυμες λέξεις*_ λέξεις που εμφανίζουν ομωνυμία (βλ.λ.) [...]


----------



## rogne (Nov 1, 2012)

Μόλις ανακάλυψα (δυστυχώς) την ύπαρξη του νήματος και μου έχει φάει ήδη δύο ώρες ψαξίματος (όθεν και το "δυστυχώς") μήπως και καταφέρω να εξηγήσω κάπως αυτή την "εμμονή [του ΛΝΕΓ] με τη σημασιολογική ταύτιση". Τζίφος η έρευνα, οπότε καταλήγω προσωρινά στο σχετικά προφανές: πρόχειρη αναγωγή του "ομο-" στην έννοια της ταυτότητας, πρόχειρη αναγωγή και του "ονόματος" στην έννοια της σημασίας, και αμέσως η ομωνυμία γίνεται ταυτοσημία. Εξ όσων γνωρίζω, αυτός ο ορισμός δεν έχει καμία γλωσσολογική, ιστορική ή φιλοσοφική βάση και δεν υπάρχει ούτε στα αγγλικά ούτε στα γαλλικά (τουλάχιστον): ανέκαθεν η ομωνυμία είχε να κάνει με τη διαφορά των σημασιών, όχι με την ταύτισή τους. Πολύ θα μ' ενδιέφερε και μένα μια (οποιαδήποτε) τεκμηρίωση αυτής της κοσμοϊστορικής αντιστροφής...


----------



## toraki (Nov 1, 2012)

Στο πρότυπο ΕΛΟΤ 402: 2010 Ορολογική εργασία – Αρχές και μέθοδοι, στο κεφάλαιο για την Ομωνυμία περιέχονται τα παρακάτω:
Η ομωνυμία περιλαμβάνει τη σχέση μεταξύ κατασημάνσεων και εννοιών στην οποία κατασημάνσεις δεδομένης γλώσσας έχουν ταυτιζόμενες μορφές, φωνητικές ή γραπτές, αλλά κατασημαίνουν διαφορετικές και άσχετες μεταξύ τους έννοιες.
Όροι που ταυτίζονται φωνητικά, αλλά γράφονται διαφορετικά, λέγονται ομόφωνα, ενώ όροι που έχουν ταυτιζόμενες γραπτές μορφές, αλλά προφέρονται διαφορετικά λέγονται ομόγραφα. Τα πλήρη ομώνυμα ή ταυτώνυμα καί γράφονται καί προφέρονται με τον ίδιο τρόπο. (Ορθότερο είναι να λέγονται ομώνυμα όχι οι κατασημάνσεις αλλά οι αντίστοιχες διαφορετικές έννοιες).
ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ 41 
ομόφωνα	τοίχος (ο) – τείχος (το)
ομόγραφα	παιδιά (τα) [pe-δγiá] (δισύλλαβο) – παιδιά (η) [pe-δi-á] (τρισύλλαβο)
πλήρη ομώνυμα, ταυτώνυμα	κλίμακα (ενός χάρτη) – κλίμακα (της μουσικής) 

Εδώ λοιπόν χρησιμοποιείται ο πληθυντικός, ενώ στο 561-1 και 561-2 γίνεται αναφορά στον όρο ως κατασήμανση μιας έννοιας συνοδευόμενο από τον ορισμό του.


----------



## rogne (Nov 1, 2012)

toraki said:


> πλήρη ομώνυμα, ταυτώνυμα	κλίμακα (ενός χάρτη) – κλίμακα (της μουσικής)



Ακόμα τον αντιγράφουν (και φλύαρα, no less) τον Αριστοτέλη: _Ομώνυμα δε λέγεται ων όνομα μόνον κοινόν, ο δε κατά τούνομα λόγος της ουσίας έτερος, οίον ζώον ο τε άνθρωπος και το γεγραμμένον_.


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2012)

Η αυστηρή σημασία του όρου θέλει τα ομώνυμα να είναι ομόγραφα και ομόηχα — και όχι μόνο. Ο ορισμός της νέας Γραμματικής είναι λανθασμένος («Ομώνυμες είναι οι λέξεις που, ενώ έχουν διαφορετική σημασία, ακούγονται το ίδιο (ομόηχες ή ομόφωνες) ή και γράφονται το ίδιο (ομόγραφες), π.χ. _έξι_ (=αριθμός) - _έξη_ (=συνήθεια), _καινός_ (=νέος) - _κενός_ (=άδειος), _όρος_ (=ρήτρα) - _όρος_ (=βουνό), _τόνος_ (=ψάρι) - _τόνος_ (=σημάδι τονισμού)». Με την αυστηρή σημασία του όρου, ομώνυμα είναι τα _όρος_ και _τόνος_, και δεν είναι τα ομόηχα [éksi] και [kenós].

Με την ακόμα *αυστηρότερη σημασία του όρου*, όπως την αναφέρει ο Dr Moshe («λέξεις ομόηχες και ομόγραφες, αλλά διαφορετικής σημασίας και *διακριτής ετυμολογικής αρχής*»), το ODE («each of two or more words having the same spelling or pronunciation but different meanings and *origins*») ή η Wikipedia («A distinction is sometimes made between "true" homonyms, which are *unrelated in origin*»).

Έτσι, οι πολλές και διάφορες σημασίες του _trunk_ (κορμός του σώματος ή του δέντρου, προβοσκίδα του ελέφαντα, κασέλα, πορτ-μπαγκάζ, _trunks_ μαγιό) δεν δίνουν ομώνυμα, απλώς διαφορετικές σημασίες, αφού όλες έχουν κοινή ρίζα (< γαλλικό _tronc_, λατινικό _truncus_).

Επειδή στα λεξικά είναι συχνά σημαντικό να διακρίνουμε τα ομώνυμα επειδή τα ξεχωρίζουμε με διαφορετική αρίθμηση (δείτε εδώ τους τέσσερις _τόνους_), καλό θα ήταν να μετράει πάντα και η διαφορετική ετυμολογική αρχή. Σε αυτή τη θεώρηση, η _κλίμακα_ της μουσικής και του χάρτη (πρότυπο ΕΛΟΤ) δεν είναι ομώνυμες λέξεις ενώ ο ο _καρπός_ του χεριού και ο _καρπός_ του φυτού (παράδειγμα ΛΝΕΓ 2012) _είναι_ ομώνυμες λέξεις (έχουν διαφορετική προέλευση) έστω κι αν η διαφορετική ετυμολογική αρχή δεν αναφέρεται στον ορισμό του ΛΝΕΓ.

Δείτε λοιπόν ότι έχουμε στο ΛΝΕΓ, το πρότυπο ΕΛΟΤ και τη σχολική γραμματική τρεις διαφορετικούς ορισμούς. Να συνεννοηθούμε όμως κάποια στιγμή, έτσι;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δείτε λοιπόν ότι έχουμε στο ΛΝΕΓ, το πρότυπο ΕΛΟΤ και τη σχολική γραμματική τρεις διαφορετικούς ορισμούς. Να συνεννοηθούμε όμως κάποια στιγμή, έτσι;


Μα, ακόμη κι έτσι, Νίκελ, η κατά ΛΝΕΓ "ομωνυμία" τύπου _αχλάδι-απίδι_ δεν στοιχειοθετείται από καμία απολύτως πηγή — όπως ακριβώς προείπε κι ο rogne.


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μα, ακόμη κι έτσι, Νίκελ, η κατά ΛΝΕΓ "ομωνυμία" τύπου _αχλάδι-απίδι_ δεν στοιχειοθετείται από καμία απολύτως πηγή — όπως ακριβώς προείπε κι ο rogne.



Αυτή η σημασία έχει το ρόλο του κόκκυγα: την ξέχασε η εξέλιξη. Θα μπορούσαν ωστόσο να την προσαρμόσουν στη σημασία του βιολογικού όρου:
*homonym* 2 _Biology_ a Latin name which is identical to that of a different organism, the newer of the two names being invalid.


----------



## pontios (Nov 2, 2012)

Ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση.
Δεν ξέρω άμα το ίδιο ισχύει στα Ελληνικά .. 
Πάντως, στα Αγγλικά, τα ομώνυμα (homonyms) είναι μια ειδική περίπτωση (των ομόηχων -homophones), στην οποία οι ομόηχες λέξεις έχουν την ίδια ορθογραφία.
Τα ομώνυμα, με άλλα λόγια λογία, είναι υποσύνολο των ομόηχων. 
Δηλαδή - το *carrot* και *caret* είναι ομόηχα...
ενώ το *bark*(of a tree) και το *bark*(of a dog) είναι ομόηχα, αλλά και ομώνυμα.


----------



## pontios (Nov 2, 2012)

... με άλλα *λόγια *! :blush:
Με την ευκαιρία - οι λέξεις - λογία και λόγια - δεν είναι ομώνυμα, ούτε ομόφωνα, αφού διαφέρουν στην προφορά τους. ;)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2015)

Από το ΧΛΝΓ:*ομώνυμος *[...] *2.* ΓΛΩΣΣ. (για λέξεις) που προφέρονται ή/και γράφονται το ίδιο, αλλά έχουν διαφορετική σημασία: _Οι λέξεις “χήρος” και “χοίρος” είναι ομώνυμες._ [...]
*ομόηχος *ΓΡΑΜΜ. (για λέξη) που προφέρεται το ίδιο με άλλη, αλλά έχει διαφορετική ορθογραφία και σημασία: _Οι λέξεις “νίκη” και “νοίκι” είναι ομόηχες._ [...]
*ομόγραφος *ΓΡΑΜΜ. (για λέξη) που γράφεται το ίδιο με άλλη, αλλά έχει διαφορετική σημασία: _Οι λέξεις “ρόκα” (: υφαντικό εργαλείο) και “ρόκα” (: ποώδες φυτό) είναι ομόγραφες._ [...]​
Στον Δημ. Τομπαΐδη:


Earion said:


> Σε σπάνιες περιπτώσεις υπάρχει σύμπτωση ορθογραφίας και τονισμού (*ομώνυμα*): _ρόκα _(το σαλατικό) και _ρόκα _(για το γνέσιμο), _δόξα _(η καλή φήμη) και _δόξα _(το ουράνιο τόξο).


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Από το ΧΛΝΓ:
> *ομώνυμος *[...] *2.* ΓΛΩΣΣ. (για λέξεις) που προφέρονται ή/και γράφονται το ίδιο, αλλά έχουν διαφορετική σημασία: _Οι λέξεις “χήρος” και “χοίρος” είναι ομώνυμες._ [...]
> *ομόηχος *ΓΡΑΜΜ. (για λέξη) που προφέρεται το ίδιο με άλλη, αλλά έχει διαφορετική ορθογραφία και σημασία: _Οι λέξεις “νίκη” και “νοίκι” είναι ομόηχες._ [...]
> *ομόγραφος *ΓΡΑΜΜ. (για λέξη) που γράφεται το ίδιο με άλλη, αλλά έχει διαφορετική σημασία: _Οι λέξεις “ρόκα” (: υφαντικό εργαλείο) και “ρόκα” (: ποώδες φυτό) είναι ομόγραφες._ [...]



Σύμφωνα με τα αυστηρά κριτήρια που έχουμε αναφέρει (και που μόνο αν είναι αυστηρά είναι και χρήσιμα για διάκριση):

Οι «χήρος» και «χοίρος», όπως και οι «νίκη» και «νοίκι», είναι ομόηχες λέξεις.
Η ρόκα της υφάντρας και η ρόκα της σαλάτας είναι ομόγραφες λέξεις και ομόηχες. Επειδή έχουν και διαφορετική σημασία και διαφορετική ετυμολογία, είναι και ομώνυμες.

Ο κόλπος της γεωγραφίας και ο κόλπος της γυναίκας είναι ομόγραφες και ομόηχες, και έχουν και διαφορετική σημασία. Δεν έχουν διαφορετική ετυμολογική αρχή, οπότε δεν είναι ομώνυμες. Είναι ωστόσο ομώνυμες με τον κόλπο, την αποπληξία, επειδή αυτός είναι από το ιταλικό _colpo_.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2015)

Για πες και τι ισχύει σύμφωνα με τα κριτήρια της σχολικής γραμματικής — παναπεί με βάση αυτά που όλοι (πρέπει να) ξέρουμε...


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2015)

Μα το έχεις ήδη πει στο #7. Εγώ επιμένω ότι συμφέρει να χρησιμοποιούμε τον όρο _ομώνυμα_ με τη στενότερη και αυστηρότερη και πιο περιορισμένη σημασία γιατί έτσι είναι χρήσιμος, π.χ. στη λεξικογραφία, ενώ αχρηστεύεται αν τον χρησιμοποιούμε σαν τα _ομόηχα_ ή τα _ομόγραφα_. Δεν είναι κουτό; Υπάρχει λέξη για τα ομόγραφα, υπάρχει για τα ομόηχα, ας υπάρχει λοιπόν λέξη και για αυτά που είναι και ομόηχα και ομόγραφα.


----------

